# Can i Pump aquarium water into a vivarium,back into the aquarium



## dartfrogs (Jan 31, 2009)

I was wondering , 

I 'v designed a vivarium on top of my 100 gallon turtle tank, i need to know if i design a waterfall in the vivarium
can i use the filter outlet(that pumps water back in the aquarium ) down a waterfall in the vivarium,the water would overflow at the bottom of the waterfall and go back into the aquarium.

Would this be benifical to tropical rain forest plants and dart frogs, obviously the water would be continousley moving and i would not need to change the water in the base of the waterfall for the frogs, as it would be flowing back down into the aquarium tank. Thus avoiding having to change a small bowl of water in the vivarium every day.

Is this a good idea, and would it harm the plants or frogs . Not to mention utilizing the tank water and saving water on the whole, and electricity etc... and most importantly the water would be about 74 f and increase humidity , Am i on the right track or what !


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

It sounds a good idea in principle, although I know absolutely nothing about keeping frogs 

What sort of waste do they pump out? that would be my worry, if you get a huge nutrient load entering the aquarium from the frog tank periodically.
If you've got very good filtration on the aquarium, it should work, surely?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Turtle waste flowing all over a dartfrog tank?!?! 

Sorry but it's a disaster in the making this one 
Lotte***


----------



## dartfrogs (Jan 31, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Turtle waste flowing all over a dartfrog tank?!?!
> 
> Sorry but it's a disaster in the making this one
> Lotte***


So u think an XP3 canister filter pumping 0 ammonia etc down a waterfall and back into the turtle tank is not exceptable ,its just a water feature and to raise humidity in the viv uptop. I dont see any turtle waste as its already been through the filter. Its better than buying a shitty water fall thats been made for ya! All the test on the water are fine, av had them for 5 yrs .

Obviously u know what you talking about , was gonna use bog wood , which has a small dip capable of holding a few cm of water as it flows down trough the viv and into the turtle tank .

So do you work for durrel conservation... I'm at the end of my studies in Marine Biology and starting marin bio an oceanography in sept 09 , i love traveling , i just come back from the Osa Peninsula ,Costa Rica Coracavado National Park..... Amazing place !

Still not a good idea then ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would be concerned that bacteria from the turtle tank would be pumped into the dart frog tank, personally - I wouldn't want to risk the cross-contamination.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

As long as the water is regularly tested re the waste products, bacterial infection is the only risk.
Why not just pump the water feature from a well filtered sump.
P


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I don`t think you could guarantee that the water would be 0 ammonia coming out of the filters outlet nor would the water be nutrient free ,not saying it`s a total daft idea just needs some thinking about .

Good idea in principle.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The natural flora and fauna coming out of your average turtle is going to be pretty unfortunate for amphibians to be showered with 

As Grey said, the concept in itself is a goodun, keep thinking outside that box! it's just too much of a disease risk in this instance 

Lotte***


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

If the filters mature, and large enough, there shouldn't be any ammonia at all from it.

If bacteria are a concern (and again, I know bugger all about frogs :lol2 then you could fit a UV steriliser on the filter outlet.


----------

